
Judicial combat between a man and a dog in 1361 - networked
http://www.thebookofdays.com/months/oct/8.htm#JUDICIAL%20COMBAT%20BETWEEN%20A%20MAN%20AND%20A%20DOG
======
alricb
That never actually happened; it's a legend that was already found in songs
from the 1100s. The 1361 or 71 date is from an invented marginal comment in an
edition of Montaigne's works: [http://gatinais.histoire.pagesperso-
orange.fr/Chien_de_Monta...](http://gatinais.histoire.pagesperso-
orange.fr/Chien_de_Montargis.htm)

Judiciary combat probably wasn't that common in the late 1300s, although it
still existed.

------
magerleagues
I would buy a printed book of all these stories. I am also compelled to
redesign their website for free.

~~~
andrepd
> I am also compelled to redesign their website for free.

I think it's fine the way it is: clean, light and straightforward

~~~
asciimo
Charming, even.

------
bbanyc
Trial by combat was only abolished in England in 1819, after the much-
publicized case of Ashford v Thornton in which the defendant successfully
called for it. (No combat took place - the plaintiff withdrew rather than
fight the much larger defendant.)

------
im1983
[https://www.pinterest.com/pin/343469909058478785/](https://www.pinterest.com/pin/343469909058478785/)

------
swayvil
This is fantastic. We need to do things this way more often.

------
malkia
Oh, I'm reminded of this (the 1st article I've read about this curious oddity
that used to be the norm in the past) -
[http://www.slate.com/articles/life/history/2013/02/medieval_...](http://www.slate.com/articles/life/history/2013/02/medieval_animal_trials_why_they_re_not_quite_as_crazy_as_they_sound.html)

------
coupdejarnac
How apropos of my username here.

This famous duel subverted the will of the King of France, helping to bring
about the end of judicial combat:

[http://www.thearma.org/essays/DOTC.htm#.VrZbiHNMHqA](http://www.thearma.org/essays/DOTC.htm#.VrZbiHNMHqA)

------
JoeAltmaier
Could not a man with a familiar dog, perhaps a hunting animal, the property of
a rival, cause it to rise against a particular person at a signal? I suspect
the 'friend' of manufacturing the entire event, being the murderer himself. We
have only his word on the history of the dog. He may have assumed its
ownership upon the killing of the real owner; he was aware of the curious
tradition of combat; he contrived a cute storey of animal loyalty to cover his
vile act and misdirect attention onto another for the crime.

------
dfc
Does anyone know: If there are any pictures of "the chimney in the great hall
of the chateau of Montargis"?

The the name of the name of the "popular melodrama" that was based on this
story?

------
iambateman
Making a murderer season 2?

Shouldn't a man with a cudgel be able to beat a dog in a duel?

~~~
sp332
Depends on the dog. And the man. And the cudgel. Kidding aside, dogs weren't
bred to be gentle house pets back then. Think something closer to a
domesticated wolf.

~~~
beachstartup
> _dogs weren 't bred to be gentle house pets back then_

dogs have been bred for all sorts of purposes since the beginning of dogs.

~~~
sp332
Bred certainly, but not... teacup poodles, you know? This was probably some
"working breed" and it sounds like it was on the large side.

~~~
lmitchell
The Pinterest link to the statue submitted earlier
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11049681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11049681)),
if it's supposed to be a depiction, makes the dog look pretty _damn_ big by
today's standards. I would not fancy my chances against it with just a
cudgel... :)

------
goetia303
Air Bud 1361

~~~
BWStearns
Vainqueur Bud 1361

* I had to read the French wikipedia Judicial Combat section on the Dueling page in order to find that word.

